
C++ Hide and Seek champion, 1983 - 2011 - jaybol
http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/j8tyq/c_hide_and_seek_champion_1983_2011/
======
zbowling
Clang fixes this. Also fixes most of the the disgusting strack-traces caused
by C++ templates.

------
alnayyir
Devoid of content, use clang, typical of why I stopped frequenting Reddit,
etc.

